# Bees up Close



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6259030743/in/photostream


----------



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

I love your photos. I show them to middle school students in after-school science programming. They get such a kick out of all the critters you showcase. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Glad to hear that they enjoy them! Have a look at some more of my shots at http://bugguide.net/bgimage/user/60607
Also I'm an airline pilot and a bit of a science geek myself let me know If there is anything else I can do to help inspire the kids.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shots! Good job!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Matt,

Very nice! I was wondering what lens(es) and set up are you using?

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Canon T2i with a EF-s 55-250mm. I crop zoom post production. I'm saving up for a true macro lens someday.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures yea I still need my first macro lens also there pricey.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

BiG T said:


> Awesome pictures yea I still need my first macro lens also there pricey.


Save money, and buy used. http://www.keh.com

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

